# Size and weight of 6 month old puppy



## paula bedard

Well, My first Golden Sam weighed 68 lbs at exactly 6 months...I have Vet papers from that date.  He was a huge dog though, he topped out at 100+ lbs. Ike is much smaller and toward the lower end of the standard. He weighed 52 lbs at 6 months. He's only 75 lbs now, at 19 months. I don't think it matters, really. He'll be the size he's meant to be.  BTW, he's a cutie...his face looks like my Sam...


----------



## Ljilly28

Tango weighed 52 lbs at 6 months (female), Tally weighed 64(he's 74 now at 13 months), and Finn weighed 58 ( he's a 73 lb dog).


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Blush is 6 months 2 weeks- she was 46 pounds at the vet yesterday. was 48 pounds month ago, before the canidae formula switch...

Layla is 12 months & 50.2 pounds. she was 52 pounds a month ago...


----------



## dukesmom1

Duke is 32lbs at 5 months, putting him on the low end of the average. We also had the same experience as you when we took Duke to our local city's dog festival. We encountered other goldens similiar in age that were much bigger than he. I was curious where he stood, and I found this on this website:

7 wks. - 8-10 lbs.
9 wks. - 10-14 lbs.
12 wks. - 15-17 lbs.
16 wks. - 25-26 lbs.
20 wks. - 32-43 lbs.
6 mos. - 40-50 lbs.
12 mos. - 65-70 for males and 55-60 for females
2 yrs. - 55-68 females and 65-80 males

Duke's parents were about average in size (female- 60, male- 70). Goldens vary a lot in size, and I have heard that they can grow at different rates as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## GramercyLily

Lily is almost 6 months (at the end of this week!) and she weighs about 39 lbs. The vet told us she would be about 60 lbs full-grown. Her mom is 60-65 lbs and her dad is 90 lbs.


----------



## Blaireli

Tucker was 38.3 pounds when I got him at six months, but he was absolutely infested with worms. Now, at eleven months, he's about 55 pounds.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Oh so glad to see this thread! Tucker is about 55 lbs at 6 mo. Everyone we meet says he is huge and will be gigantic- yet the breeder insists he will be around 75 lbs. So glad to see those 50lb + 6 month dogs ending up in the 70 to 80 lb range. Not that it really matters, but that was the one thing we liked about all of the dogs we met at our breeder, was that they were not gigantic, but within the appropriate weight range for a golden.


----------



## LibertyME

Trace just turned 6 months August 19th...weighed 52.3 pounds and is 21.5" at the shoulder


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

How much does Alfie weigh?


----------



## k3i

sorry.. yes forgot to mention... alfie's about 50lbs... 

at one point he was eating only 1 cup of dry food twice a day, when he should be eating 2 cups. but he's just got his appetite back!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

First your little guy is very handsome. Please don't go overboard trying to fatten him up.. because if he gains too much weight you will be trying to figure out how to take off a few pounds. As well as how much he currently weighs and eats think about this, is he playful or listless? I'm not talking about naps.... how is he when he is awake? If he is alert and active then I wouldn't be concerned about him being content with the amount of food. And most manufacturers recommend a much higher quantity of food then necessary. 

Okay to answer your question..... last September Natasha had a litter of 6 puppies. At birth the puppies ranged in weight from 1/2 pound to 1 pound. 
Six months later the puppies ranged in weight from -50 to +60 pounds. All of them normal. Out of the six only one puppy was in the 60 pound range... that would be Bob. I lovingly call him my mutant puppy.... he is taller and longer that his dam or sire or any of the other puppies in the litter. 
And now, at 11 months Bob is weighing in at a little over 70 pounds... and he is skinny skinny skinny..... unlike Natasha. At 3 1/2 years old she is getting a little plump and weighing in at 68 pounds.

Here is a current photo. That's right, puppy Bob is the one on the left.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

I just LOVE Bob, he is such a handsome dude!


----------



## k3i

Bob is very handsome! 

I'm not trying to fatten Alfie up, he's just having the right amount of food now.  In fact, i'm trying to make sure he doesn't gain too much weight too quickly as I understand that won't be too good for his growing bones.

Oh and he's quite active but only when outdoors.


----------



## hmburg

Newton turned 6 months on August 17, 2008. He was 52 pounds yesterday at the vet.
He is eating 3 cups a day. He looks great.


----------



## keyk

Darby will be 5 months next week...and she definitely is in that 'awkward teenage stage'. Her and Alfie sort of have the same fur/lanky look going on. She weighs 40 lbs. right now, but I'd like to put a little more weight on her...nice to see that she's on the right track to be about average in a month! They are so fun at this age!!!


----------



## k3i

She looks so beautiful and ladylike!


----------



## marieb

Maddie weighed 43 lbs at the vet on Monday and she was 6 months and 1 week old. (I think I'm calculating her age correct ... could be wrong she was born on 2/14)


----------



## jmeezle

I have a 7 month old golden boy (Ben), who is tipping the scales at around 74 pounds at the moment.











i saw the chart that was posted above...

do i have a monster on my hands? how large do you think he'll get?


----------



## cannondog

Cannon weighed around 50-55 pounds and about 22 inches tall at 6 months  We suspect he will probably be about 70-75 pounds full grown, but we will see 

We do monthly growth photos on our stairs - here is him around 6 months:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I absolutely LOVE Bob's colorings 



Bob-N-Tash said:


> First your little guy is very handsome. Please don't go overboard trying to fatten him up.. because if he gains too much weight you will be trying to figure out how to take off a few pounds. As well as how much he currently weighs and eats think about this, is he playful or listless? I'm not talking about naps.... how is he when he is awake? If he is alert and active then I wouldn't be concerned about him being content with the amount of food. And most manufacturers recommend a much higher quantity of food then necessary.
> 
> Okay to answer your question..... last September Natasha had a litter of 6 puppies. At birth the puppies ranged in weight from 1/2 pound to 1 pound.
> Six months later the puppies ranged in weight from -50 to +60 pounds. All of them normal. Out of the six only one puppy was in the 60 pound range... that would be Bob. I lovingly call him my mutant puppy.... he is taller and longer that his dam or sire or any of the other puppies in the litter.
> And now, at 11 months Bob is weighing in at a little over 70 pounds... and he is skinny skinny skinny..... unlike Natasha. At 3 1/2 years old she is getting a little plump and weighing in at 68 pounds.
> 
> Here is a current photo. That's right, puppy Bob is the one on the left.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My Gunner is 6 months (born 8/30) and weighs 40 lbs. His mom is between 55-60 and his dad is 65-70. I wanted a smaller Golden but who knows how big he will grow. He eats 3 cups of food a day.


----------



## Volpe

Maverick was about 50-55 Pounds when he was 6 months.
How much does Alfie weigh now that he is over a year? =]


----------



## Heidi36oh

Chloe is about 50 pounds at 5 month old.


----------



## missmarstar

Sam's quite a small male. He weighed about 50lbs at 8 months (but I think he was the same at 6 months) and now only weighs 53lbs at almost 2 years old.


----------



## k3i

Hi all

I just wanted to share this pix. Alfie's nearly turned 1 year soon!  Realised his age is under reported by a month by the pet farm where I bought him... here's his latest pix.


----------



## sasha's mum

Sasha is now 6 months old and weight approx 49 lbs, i weigh her in klgs which is 22.4, i feed her different to you guys in us, just a british way i think, 1 tin of meat lasts her 2 days she gets 1/4 tin with 1 cup of complete biscuits twice a day and some cereal at lunch time , i think she pretty much on track
this was taken last sunday and she was 6months old the same day


----------



## rer1977

Gordy is 52 pounds at 5.5 months. He will be six months at the end of the month. He is also very long and skinny.. He is getting 5 cups of food a day.


----------



## paula bedard

Sasha's Mum, she's beautiful. I forgot about the curly twist of hair at the end of their tails. Ike had that for the longest time. His whole tail is engulfed in feathers now. 

Ike actually lost weight from year 1 to year 2. His peak weight was 78 lbs at 14 months. He weighs 70 now. I was concerned but the Vet says he's a perfect weight for his frame. He's just at 24" at the shoulder.


----------



## KodyBear

My Golden will be 6 months on the 30th of March and is 55 pds. Hope this helps! :0)


----------



## tmg

Hello, 

My Kito turned 6 months old last wednesday and she weighed arôund 18.5 kg - I think that is 40 or 41 pounds. She seems to be within the growth chart estimations below that I found on internet (a francophone site http://www.legoldenretriever.net/alimentation/liens/croissance.html). I don't know if these estimations are correct or not, but they seem to fit Kito.

Courbe de croissance d'un chiot golden retriever 


*Golden Retriever Femelle* *Golden Retriever Mâle*

Naissance De 300 à 500 grammes 
1 mois 1kg800 2kg
2 mois 6,5kg 7kg
3 mois 10kg 11kg
4 mois 13kg 15kg
5 mois 16kg 18kg
6 mois 18kg 21kg
7 mois 20kg 23kg
8 mois 22kg 25kg
9 mois 23kg 26kg
10 mois 23kg 28kg
11 mois 24kg 29kg
12 mois 25kg 30kgPoids 
Adulte 24 à 28kg 28 à 32,5kg


----------



## Azzy

Hii, I've been trying to figure out the same thing about our boy Toby, alot of people tell us he's going to be a big guy. He has these really pig paws, Toby turned 6 months on February 7th, and he ways in at exactly 60 pounds today. I'm geussing he's going to top out at about 75-90 pounds, to be honest I kind of want him to be a big golden, big and healthy though =D.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Alfie is going to be 2 soon..... I'm wondering what he weighs these days.


----------



## kaysy

Marty was at the vet today (unfortunately) and weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## k3i

I used to think Alfie was really small even but now, after seeing him with quite a fair no. of GRs, I realized he's much bigger.. And 'taller'.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie

Rosie was 53 lbs at 6 months. I'm not sure what she weighs now, at 8 months, because we haven't been to the vet lately.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2

Chloe is six months old now and weighs 52 lbs. Her paws are very big, so I have been told that means she's going to be big. I just want to be sure she doesn't get overweight!!! ...have to cut down on those treats!!! lol


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow- 60 lbs at 6 months is a big puppy. My two year old girlie Tango is 55lbs for life, lol. My two boys, Finn and Tally, are 68 and 72 lbs as full grown adults. Copley is 47 lbs at 5 months


----------



## Moosey

*6 month weight*

Moose is 6 months and he currently weighs 67.5 pounds, but I believe he is on the big end of the size norms. He has always been the biggest of the litter. His parents are 78 (Dad) and 70 (Mom). He is very active and not fat, the vet said he looks good. He doesn't get many treats and loves fresh veggies!


----------



## Jax's Mom

LOL...Moose is just ADORABLE....his name fits him very well. I just wanna give him a hug!!


----------



## flatfordl

The Vet told us Majors is going to be a very large golden. He is almost 6 months old and weighs 61 pds. and is 23 inches high.


----------



## ghuss37

Kobe is almost 5 months and weighs just 36 lbs. The breeder said he was one of the smaller ones in the litter. I expect he'll be around 50lbs at 6 months?


----------



## County JR

Brisco is 5 months and 3 weeks and weighed in at exactly 64 lbs today. He's probably (hopefully) going to be pretty big. These are his parents:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Beautiful boy.


----------



## jweisman54

Izzy just turned 9 months and is about 62 lbs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Gibbs is going to be 7 months in just a few days and is about 40 lbs, maybe a few over. He is very balanced and trim.


----------



## diane0905

I thought I posted on this thread, but perhaps not.

Luke headed to the vet at about six months, three weeks and weighed 60lbs even.


----------



## jweisman54

Luke is beautiful!


----------



## andrew3kids

My male Golden (Hunter) just turned 6 months and weighs 65.5 pounds. His Dad's name was Giant and his Mom weighed about 75 pounds. He will probably crack 100 pounds.


----------



## andrew3kids

My male Golden (Hunter) just turned 6 months and weighs 65.5 pounds. His Dad's name was Giant and his Mom weighed about 75 pounds. He will probably crack 100 pounds.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

6 months seems like a good age to track our puppies weight compared to others. It would be interesting to tally the male and female weights and find the average for both sexes.

Bella had a vet visit today, and she weighed in at a healthy, trim 45 lbs on the dot ~ she turned 6 months old two days ago.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy

Zoey weighed in at 52 lbs at exactly 7 months. Our vet does not think she will get much bigger which is fine with me since she believes she is a lap dog.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Bayne weighed 60lbs at 6 months, we kept him on the slim side as per vet instructions and now at 7 1/2 months not sure what he weights since he won't stay still enough for us to pick him up and step on the Wii to weigh him LOL... it keeps saying 'you are fidgeting' meanwhile Bayne's tail is wagging a mile a minute. LOL


----------



## Crystal

Juno turned 6 months old a week and a half ago and she's weighing about 42 pounds. She weighed 38 pounds at 5 months - her breeder tells us her dogs grow slow and steady. I'm guessing she'll be 60-65 pounds based on the size of her parents.


----------



## dexter0125

I think mine was between 45 and 50 lbs at 6 months. He was 63 at his last vet visit (8 months). He has maintained that size so I'd assume he's still around there now.


----------



## SeaMonster

Gracie was 40 pounds from 4.5-6 months. zero growth. She put on 13 pounds from 6-7 months though


----------



## luverofpeanuts

I find comparing "months" difficult, because every month doesn't always have the same number of weeks... so two 6 month olds could actually be 2 weeks apart depending on the day/month they were born. I've been tracking weights weekly (with several gaps) for the Peanuts. 

This is my weight log for Aspen and Spirit.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtoqRWUrJ8BhdGVmOGdSN3J4YWlsX0dYUUl0U1g3emc


----------



## SmileyRiley

Riley was 38 lbs at six months and she is 67 lbs now at a little over a year and a half. I was always concerned she was a bit small, but she's perfect now!


----------



## jluke

*Maisie at 6 Months*

Maisie will be 6 months old later this week. She weighed not quite 48 pounds today at the vet, having gained just 4 pounds in the prior three weeks. (In the three weeks before that, she gained 10 pounds!) As her vet reminded me again today, a pup's growth isn't linear.

Her parents were both about 75 pounds, but she was the runt (which was actually why we chose her) -- not sure where she'll end up, just trying to keep her growing at a heathly rate and weight.


----------



## Deber

Kye (female) weighed 52 lbs at 6 mo. but don't think she has gained at all in her 7th mo. and honestly think she is about done with major growth. Hopefully just slow and steady from now on.


----------



## Candyjanney

Pilot is 6 months and today he was weighed in at 62lbs. I wonder how much bigger he'll get!


----------



## Brittany_24

He's such a cute puppy :] Brody was 51lbs at 6months! I get the same thing all the time, "he's going to be huge" But he seems so small still! He's just my little baby! 

***Just wondering real quick! What made you decide to import a dog? How do you even go about doing that? Just interested in how you find one or go about picking a pup? :] Just curious. haha


----------



## jesse3321

*Becks*

my dog becks, is now 7 and a half months and weights 77 pounds


----------



## Discoverer

jesse3321 said:


> my dog becks, is now 7 and a half months and weights 77 pounds


Wow! That's a lot of pounds for 7 and a half months! But in fact your dog looks rather skinny, not fat at all for sure. How tall is he?

PS When the last time you calibrate the scale?


----------



## suzavala

My dog Eddy is 6 months and 2 weeks old. 62 pounds and counting... =)


----------



## Ada's Mom

Ada is just about to turn 6 months and I think she's in the low to mid 40s. I weighed her a week and a half ago by holding her while I stood on my scale and it showed 40 pounds so I imagine she's about 43/44 now assuming the scale reported correctly. I tried that method after coming back from the vet once and it under reported by a couple pounds.


----------



## Vanfull

It is odd the size differences. I can only compare my girls at 12 weeks because that is when we got Lucy and Bailey is 12 weeks now. Lucy was 12 and Bailey is 20 LOL Now at 20 weeks Lucy is 29 pounds so she just must be a petite girl.


----------



## Deber

Coop at 6 mo 1 wk weighed, 54lbs.


----------



## lyssa

I haven't weighed Knightley for about two weeks, but don't think there has been much growth at all because he's had a nasty tummy bug. He's about 49 pounds (22kg) and 22 inches (56cm) at the withers.

Everyone always says he's going to be huge, but by reading other peoples numbers he seems on the smaller side. He has been on a slow growth plan, so maybe he has more growing to do than some of the dogs who more or less finish by 6-7 months. 


















Both are of Knightley at exactly 6 months, absolutely filthy at the dog park, about to leave for a B ... A ... T ... H.


----------



## Tucker's mommy

Our Tucker is 8 months and 61 pounds. Sounds pretty typical after reading this thread - thanks guys! It's always nice to have a little relativity scale with our goldens, isn't it? :wave:


----------



## GoBigRed

Husker is a Golden Ret/Lab mix; at his neutering on the 8th of Jan (he just turned 6 months three days before) he weight 63lbs. He doesn't look big though and he's not that tall. I was shocked.


----------



## Crystal

An update on Juno - She just turned 8 months at the end of January and is weighing 46 pounds. Her breeder says that's typical for her dogs, and she'll probably get to 55-60.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

Maize weighed 46 pounds at 6 months when she was weighed at the vet's office before her spay.


----------



## jesse3321

becks is now just over 8 months and weights 88pounds


----------



## Golden Oliver

Oliver is 6 months old tomorrow. He weighs 54 lbs and is 22" tall at the shoulder. His feet still look huge!


----------



## Candyjanney

My boy just turned 8months and he is 75lbs @[email protected]


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit

I have the same thing happening to me. Every time I go to the park or someplace and run into another Golden, their owners always comment on how "small" my girl is. My golden, AvA is now 7 months old and weighs 48.8lbs last vet visit. She's still a little short I estimate her to be about 21"-22" at the shoulder and when I see full grown goldens, I began to feel like she might just turn out to be a small dog. But I think she will hit another growth spurt here soon. As long as they are not underweight or malnutrition, I think your pup will be fine! Every dog grows at a different rate and varies in size due to different genetic makeup from their parents. If its possible, look at the parents of your dog. More than likely your pup will be around the size they are. =)


----------



## Dakotadog

All pups grow at different rates and are different sizes. I would check with your vet. He looks fine to me though!


----------



## LovingBella

Bella was 33 lbs at her 6 month check up with the vet. That seems really small compared to a lot of these other pups! I think she will be within the 55-65 lb range when she is fully grown. Her dam was 60 lbs and her sire was 72 lbs.


----------



## BostonsDad

Golden Oliver said:


> Oliver is 6 months old tomorrow. He weighs 54 lbs and is 22" tall at the shoulder. His feet still look huge!


Boston is 6 months and 58 lbs. His paws are about the size of Oliver's. Most people that see him think he is going to be HUGE, but his Dad was 85 and his Mom 75. He is turning from a cute Puppy to a beautiful DOG!


----------



## BostonsDad

Here is a photo. I should get a better one that shows all of him.


----------



## Bendermom

Bender is 5.5mo and weighs 60lbs, I think he's going to be pretty big


----------



## Max's Dad

Handsome boy you have there.


----------



## mn gold

Ms Hobbes at 6 1/2 months is 40 lbs.


----------



## RobT

Olive was 56 pounds and just under 20" high at the shoulder at 6 months. Now at about 7 1/2 months, she's about 60 pounds and has grown 1/2". The vet keeps saying she'll top out at 65 pounds, but I'm guessing closer to 70.


----------



## Bentman2

*Alfie*

Your Alfie might be a little light relative to his age but Golden's are all over the chart at this age and up until 1 year. I weighed Bentley (19 wks) this morning and he was 56 lbs. He is a big light colored Golden with a think, muscular body. The charts below shows the range of males between 38-75 lbs at 6 months. Hope this helps, but you might feed the boys a little more.

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Brooklyn was about 55-60


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinplater

Our Emma was 58 pounds at six months and now just 4 days before her 7 months, she's 64.


----------



## ktkins7

Ella is five months now and at only 26 pounds. Definitely on the small side, but her weight seems appropriate for her height.


----------



## gmammad

I just weighed Cooper 6 months and 5 days old....62.6#!


----------



## Heather C.

Molly is 5.5 months and weighs about 35 lbs. Her mother was petite I would say for a golden, a real field type dog, dad was more stocky.

Heather


----------



## speedpulse

Russel will be completing 6months on 10th od december..and he is currently 55 Lb










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twillobee

I've had three goldens before this new addition. Buttercup (1st) was a skinny looking thing when young and ended up weighing 90 lbs when adult. The typical classy lady with perfect gait and typical golden color.

Max was huge to start with and weighted 125 at adulthood and was tall and lean. He was a big red. He never got fat, just lean muscle. Never had to bend down to pet him is why he was my occupational therapy dog. He was a gentle giant. 

Daisy is one of their pups and she took after her dad and weighs 120. We have to constantly try to keep her weight down. She has a weight problem and loves hers and everybody else's food. Always a challenge to maintain her weight. Can't leave food down. Her color and shape are more like her mom, just she's taller like her dad. She always looks like she's having a bad hair day.

New little guy, Sebastian is small and a blond. He is suppose to be in the more normal "weight and size" range. His dad was only 80 lbs and mom was only about 60 lbs. He's half the weight that Max was at the same age. It was funny, when I got him, the owner thought the father dog was big. He's only 20 weeks old now and always looks skinny. He's so active, I have a problem keeping weight on him. Loves to eat, just so wild.

So as you see, they come in a variety of sizes. 

So as you can see,


----------



## Bendermom

*Bender's growth*

We got Bender when he was 9 weeks old and he weighed about 19lbs. 

When he was 7.5 weeks he weighed 15lbs. 










At 15 weeks he weighed 30 lbs 










And at 5 months he was 60lbs 










Now at year and change he's a skinny 80lbs, he should probably be about 85, and at 2 years he should fill out at 90lb.


----------



## dswardtx

My first male, Ruger was around 50 pounds at 6 months. He is now a lean 60 pounds and 24 inches at the withers My new pup Jager just turned six months and is 40 pounds and around 19 1/2 at the withers.


----------



## b10mac

Miles turned 6 mo on 7/21 and he's about 50 pounds.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Flynn turned 6 months on 7/23 and I weighed him at home that night and he came in at 50 lbs even. Not sure how tall he is as he is way too curious about the tape measure to stand still and actually let me measure him! Mom was 50 lbs, Dad 80 lbs so Flynn could conceivably land anywhere within that. Previous litters from these parents produced males 60-65 per the breeder. Flynn seems to take after his dad in looks and body build so I wouldn't be surprised to see him 70+. Only time will tell! Here's my guy on his half birthday











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sekangel88

Is it normal for my golden retriever Micky to be 30-35 lbs at 7 months old? He eats a lot!.one morning he had like three bowls of dog food so I know he eats well and he's healthy.


----------



## HovawartMom

Pix would help a lot.


----------



## Christoph2014

*Christoph was 6 month on 11/17/2014 and weigh 50LB*

Christoph was 6 month on 11/17/2014, he was 50LB, height 21 Inch and Length 24 Inch on 11/17/2014.

6 months pictures~


----------



## Marley and Me

Hi, you mentioned a Canidae switch. Was that a switch to Canidae or away from Canidae?

Thanks


----------



## lloyddobler

My pup Lloyd turned 6 months on 3/15/15 and weighed 52 pounds. Here's a pic of him on his 1/2 birthday.








Everyone who sees him says he will be huge because of his large paws. Time will tell!


----------



## Bendermom

*Bender's Weight*

We got Bender when he was 9 weeks old and he weighed about 19lbs. 

When he was 7.5 weeks he weighed 15lbs

At 15 weeks he weighed 30 lbs 

At 5 months he was 60lbs 

At year and change he's a skinny 80lbs

Now at 3 years he is 95-100lbs! 

If you want to see some pics he's on instagram @thatdarndog


----------



## lkw626

Tucker was 58 pounds at 6months and he has gotten quite bigger since then. he was at the vets office three weeks ago when he was almost 7 months and weighed 64 and I swear me is probably closer to 70 pounds now as I was still able to easily pick him up at 64 and now I'm starting to struggle. It's crazy he is massive but he still loves being picked up and rests his head right in the crock of my neck just like he did when he was 18 pounds at 8 weeks!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Duke is 51lbs at 6 months.

He use to be a big boy when he was smaller, but now that he is getting older we are seeing him thin out and he isn't as tall as most!


----------



## Max's Dad

Bendermom said:


> We got Bender when he was 9 weeks old and he weighed about 19lbs.
> 
> When he was 7.5 weeks he weighed 15lbs
> 
> At 15 weeks he weighed 30 lbs
> 
> At 5 months he was 60lbs
> 
> At year and change he's a skinny 80lbs
> 
> Now at 3 years he is 95-100lbs!
> 
> If you want to see some pics he's on instagram @thatdarndog


Nice pictures on instagram!


----------



## Bentman2

Super Max is still big at 100 lbs. He looks heavier than that. Bentley is 3 in June and tipped the scales on Friday at 103.5 lbs. Pounds are not as important at their strength. These boys are very strong. He can easily jump our 4 ft fence in the yard.


----------



## draiti

paula bedard said:


> Well, My first Golden Sam weighed 68 lbs at exactly 6 months...I have Vet papers from that date.  He was a huge dog though, he topped out at 100+ lbs. Ike is much smaller and toward the lower end of the standard. He weighed 52 lbs at 6 months. He's only 75 lbs now, at 19 months. I don't think it matters, really. He'll be the size he's meant to be.  BTW, he's a cutie...his face looks like my Sam...


That's funny...my Moonshine just turned 6 months and he too weighs 68 pounds. The vet said he'll be around 110!!! I thought there was something wrong with him....more to love i guess lol


----------



## ceegee

Duster is 7 months old and weighs 42 lbs.


----------



## Parker16

Parker completed 6 months today and he weighs 49lbs. I haven't measured his height.


----------



## TiffanyGolden

*At 6.5 months*

Nala weighed 53lbs.

She is suppose to reach 75lbs at full growth, says her breeder and the Vet.
She is now 7 months old and I'm unsure about how much she weighs.

She was 22in last time I measured her at 6.5 months.


----------



## boyd

At 6 months, our little girl Callie is 53 pounds and 21".


----------

